# Musical overdose



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Does it exist?

Of course, I had it with a few composers:

Rautavaara, Silvestrov, Kancheli...

How it comes?

Well...You like very much his/her music and you buy over and over...you buy whatever is available...Suddenly you start listening and you say...Oops, again? This is similar to that...and that is similar to the other thing...Did I buy it three times? No, I have just bought too many works of him...and they are all the same!

Did you have this problem? With wich composer(s)?

Martin, tired and "empachado".

(*) empachado in Spanich is for food when you ate too much, indigestion

LOL


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not usually. When I like composers I really like them and tend to binge on them. The only composer I seem to have abandoned is Dvorak. I don't know if that is due to overexposure or if his work gets a little too rambunctious for me these days.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, not really. It can happen that I've had enough of something or someone for awhile, but then I move on to something else and by the time I return to it it all sounds fresh and exciting again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> No, not really. It can happen that I've had enough of something or someone for awhile, but then I move on to something else and by the time I return to it it all sounds fresh and exciting again.


I wish that would be for me. Unfortunately, even after months after hearing a "burnt-out" piece or composer, the dullness all comes back. But that isn't for every work, sometimes it's good to go back to certain works, like old friends.



> No, I have just bought too many works of him...and they are all the same!


Myaskovsky2002, were you referring to listening to music where it begins to *sound* all the same, that is, dull or worn, or music that you accidentally bought 10 times over?

Well, it happened with Wagner for me, but I only had one CD. Does that count?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, it happened with Wagner for me, but I only had one CD. Does that count?


I was going to say the same thing. I just can't take Wagner anymore. Or Bruckner. Or Liszt. Or Chopin...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*LOL x LOL x LOL*

1. Myaskovsky2002, were you referring to listening to music where it begins to sound all the same, that is, dull or worn, or music that you accidentally bought 10 times over?

2. Well, it happened with Wagner for me, but I only had one CD. Does that count? 
__________________

1. Sometimes I did...But I try to see my list (my savour)...No, I was speaking about very all-the-same composers....

2. LOL....I guess you're 18 years old now...Wait and see. I started liking Wagner when I was 15....But I am boring, maybe you are less boring than I am... I LOVE Wagner....I can go to the theatre and see Tristan and Isolde without blinking my eyes...well...maybe a few times...LOL

Martin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No，when I discover a new composer, I resists the urge to get everything and listen to it in a row. I dose it over many months. That way if you come to the point that you think this composer has nothing new to offer, you can stop buying. Happened to me with Kancheli, but not (yet) with Silvestrov and Rautavaara.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, musical overdose does exist, especially if you're a "deep" listener. I only buy about 2 discs per fortnight & I tend to listen to them repeatedly. I couldn't imagine say buying more than 3 or 4 discs in that time - not enough time to absorb them properly. I like to take it all in & get the full payload of the music, not just listen one or two times. That for me is a bit of a waste of time. I like to understand what I'm listening to in the fullest possible way. If I just skimmed over things, I would get overloaded, but the way I do things now - one thing at a time - I don't get as easily overloaded. Although I plan to take a break from buying discs some stage this year for a few months at least. I've now amassed about 400 discs and I kind of want to know almost everything in my collection in a deeper way. So that's going to take time...


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

With composers I don't like, this happens very easily.

With composer I do like, it does happen, but it takes quite a lot, and I usually regain interest fairly quickly. Listening to Vivaldi everyday for weeks is not too unusual for me. Though I suppose that if it was only Vivaldi, that might be a bit much.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Does it exist?
> 
> Of course, I had it with a few composers:
> 
> ...


No, not really. Any composers that I might find relatively difficult to come to understanding, such as Schoenberg, I will moderate my listening experiences and spread it out. Other composers that I find special, have always remained so.

HarpsichordConcerto, in moderation & not overdosed.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

Never. I have a largish electic collection on frequent rotation and will never listen to a recording repeatedly. On the other hand my wife'll often cane a new purchase to death and then never listen to it ever again.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> No，when I discover a new composer, I resists the urge to get everything and listen to it in a row. I dose it over many months. That way if you come to the point that you think this composer has nothing new to offer, you can stop buying. Happened to me with Kancheli, but not (yet) with Silvestrov and Rautavaara.
> __________________


Good idea! But I'm not patient anough...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*listen to Vivaldi*



> Listening to Vivaldi everyday for weeks is not too unusual for me. Though I suppose that if it was only Vivaldi, that might be a bit much


Listening to Vivaldi makes me feel Brain dead! His concertos are like Daniel Steel's novels...difficult to make a difference....all the same...

Martin


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You might like to try Vivaldi's choral works, like the magnificent _Gloria_, which I was fortunate to hear live last year here in Sydney. I'm talking about the more famous _Gloria_ (I think he wrote a number of them), for mixed choir, two sopranos, contralto and chamber ensemble. It's definitely different from his more famous works. & this kind of thing is a good thing to do, say if you're sick of a composer's concertos, turn to some of his other works in other genres...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Makes you wonder… What should they play in “musical overdose” ERs, intensive care and recovery units? Probably some of that ambient, minimal techno, or modern classical stuff. No new age, for God's sake!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Defining overdose*



> Makes you wonder… What should they play in "musical overdose" ERs, intensive care and recovery units? Probably some of that ambient, minimal techno, or modern classical stuff. No new age, for God's sake!


I thought the idea was intuitive...

1. You like a composer (a new CD some friend recommended you)
2. You buy more (let's say 2 more CDs)...You love them very much, then you decide to buy more...
3. The guy is not Beethoven or Mozart, he has a limited production...let's say 10 CDs
4. You decide to buy them all ( I liked it so....much)
5. You listen to CDs 4 and 5...are quite similar
6. Then 6 and 7....No change!
7. Then 8...and 9....you are afraid to listen to the 10th.
8. You are disappointed...No more for you!

I Never had this experience with Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Arensky or Tchaikovsky from which I bought everything available...but with some composers as Rautavaara and Kancheli. I felt an indigestion...

Maybe I am not a very normal guy (By the way, Vivaldi's Gloria is very good, you cannot compare this with his "bland" concertos...LOL)

Cordially,

Martin
Life is a comedy


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I listen to my CDs systematically, so they all get equal attention. This makes it impossible to overdose.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> I listen to my CDs systematically, so they all get equal attention. This makes it impossible to overdose.


You are perfect *or* have 5 CDs.

I am not perfect (and have more than 3,700 CDs)

Martin


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ....and have more than 3,700 CDs
> 
> Martin


I see your problem! I have about 260 CDs so listening to them in rotation isn't burdensome


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lol*



> I see your problem! I have about 260 CDs so listening to them in rotation isn't burdensome


Well...Not 6 but 260...43 times 6! But indeed, you can...I cannot! The last time I listened to the rite of spring (an I like this) was 3 years ago...Bartok's concerto for orchetra...5-6 years ago...

Martin


----------

